# 1902 Farm Journal



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Thought you all would be interested in this old farm journal started in 1902.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cool! Do you know where it came from?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll have to look inside the front cover again, I'm almost positive it said the location.


----------

